# 我服了



## englishlearnerxjh

How do you say 我服了 in English?
So, the translation in my mind right now is "I admit that you are doing better than me."
还有更地道的表达方法吗？谢谢。


----------



## Ghabi

Hello. What's the context?


----------



## SuperXW

一句“you are good”的事，你非要把潜台词清清楚楚地解释出来，"我承认你做得比我好。I admit that you are doing better than me." 这叫翻译么……？


----------



## Oswinw011

Hello, please provide us with more context. Otherwise the translation would be different and varied considering the ambiguity. For example, I can think of such translations right off the bat but maybe not all of them are fitting the same context as in your mind: you win, you beat me, I defer to your opinion.


----------



## englishlearnerxjh

Ghabi said:


> Hello. What's the context?





Oswinw011 said:


> Hello, please provide us with more context. Otherwise the translation would be different and varied considering the ambiguity. For example, I can think of such translations right off the bat but maybe not all of them are fitting the same context as in your mind: you win, you beat me, I defer to your opinion.


Hello both. So the context I have in mind is that, Tom's room is so dirty, and her girlfriend comes and say "我真是服了，你房間怎麼那麼亂”


SuperXW said:


> 一句“you are good”的事，你非要把潜台词清清楚楚地解释出来，"我承认你做得比我好。I admit that you are doing better than me." 这叫翻译么……？


我只是想說明一下，解釋一下這個中文是什麼意思。然後問有沒有比較地道的翻譯而已。


----------



## Lamb67

I have reconciled myself to the fact that your room is so messy


----------



## SuperXW

englishlearnerxjh said:


> 我只是想說明一下，解釋一下這個中文是什麼意思。然後問有沒有比較地道的翻譯而已。


这个中文是比较有意思的，因为在你的例子中，它其实并不表达"我服了"字面意思，而是一种反讽的说法，表示“我不知怎样才能做到像你那么*差*”。
这个英语不知有没有贴切的翻译？


----------



## 2PieRad

SuperXW said:


> 它其实并不表达"我服了"字面意思，而是一种反讽的说法，表示“我不知怎样才能做到像你那么*差*”


"God...my sincere wish is that one day, my room can be as nasty as yours." 囧rz [eye roll/sarcasm]


----------



## Lamb67

I gave you that


----------



## 2PieRad

^ Hmmm, reminds me of _I gotta to hand it to you. _

I have to hand it to you.
I have to hand it to


----------



## 禅性智

Ummm...it depends. There are several contexts conveying different meanings when using it. It is hard to express in English. 
这个短语其实只可意会不可言传，因为在好多语境中都可以使用，这关乎一个人的思维习惯对于不同的语言环境所作出的反应。

Like: 有个人会提起某人不好或者会引起调侃的事情，另外一个人也可以说，我服了。
一个看到比较糟心的事情，或者会引起一个人不好的或者比较敌对的情绪，也会说，我服了。
总体来说，这个短语会传递出一种不太赞同或者比较自我调侃的语气。哎，有些感受无法通过语言来表达。


----------



## Boyar

englishlearnerxjh said:


> 我服了


我觉得要结合上下文比较容易理解。将中文翻译成英文大概是 "I have nothing to say" 或 "I give up"。


禅性智 said:


> 有个人会提起某人不好或者会引起调侃的事情，另外一个人也可以说，我服了。
> 一个看到比较糟心的事情，或者会引起一个人不好的或者比较敌对的情绪，也会说，我服了。


One person mentions something bad about someone else ... and another person can comment: "_(Oh ...) I have nothing to say_".

A person who sees something bad ... will also say: _"I have nothing to say!_".


----------



## 禅性智

And are probably so！


Boyar said:


> 我觉得要结合上下文比较容易理解。将中文翻译成英文大概是 "I have nothing to say" 或 "I give up"。
> 
> One person mentions something bad about someone else ... and another person can comment: "_(Oh ...) I have nothing to say_".
> 
> A person who sees something bad ... will also say: _"I have nothing to say!_".


----------

